# Zed's stuff



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi guys ! :biggrin: 

let me introduce myself : I'm a french modeler really nut about kustom with a capital k ! So i'm doing mostly kustoms looking for period perfect look, but i'm working sometimes on more modern oriented customs... I've got a love for lowriders, but to say the truth, i've got only one of them, and i did it 20 years ago !!!  i was really a bad modeler at that time, so it turns horrible !!! : patterns turned out ugly, clear ruined everything, no BMF, not even decent wires :thumbsdown: maybe a redo one time !










but i'm looking at all the sick rides on that board for a long time, and i've got a 61 impala that's waiting for too much time in the closet ! I hope to build it soon with some clean pattern on it ... or at least trying ! :biggrin: 

I've just finished a Custom 58 caddy i've called Badillac  58 Eldo convert with chezoom top, front roll pan out of 2 amt's 58 chevy roll pan, extended fins, rear bumper reworked to look like a roll pan , rescribed doors ...














































i've seen some non lowriders cars on the board , that's why i've posted my caddy, but feel free to tell me if custom like these are not welcome , i don't wanna ennoy you homies !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey bro share it all ! This a free and opened web sight ! You'll have some bashers here about this and that but aslong as you keep it Model related we all enjoy seeing what the modelers mind is holding ! 

Ture this is a lowrider site but i know for a fact that all the REAL BUILDERS here build everything , Bikes, customs, lowriders, tuners, trucks, Big Rigs, you name it ! So lets see what else you got built and what you do you have working on the bench !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides very clean work! Zed if you end up redoing the first lowrider i'm sure it will come out badass!! GREAT WORK HOMIE.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Welcome!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats a badd ass caddy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

HOLY SHIT that is the coolest caddy ive ever seen


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT JOB NED, I DID NOT FORGET YOU, PM ME YOUR ADDY. I PICKED UP A VID FOR YOU ON THAT STUFF. ALSO GETTING MORE INFO FOR YOU, beto


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey weren't you workin on a crazy limo or something over at TraK? :scrutinize:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wooo, that a bad caddilac. realy nice work, wellcome to LIL and pleas share more of you wrok .


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that green caddy is breakin' necks. very nice work.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SICK caddy!!!! amazin workman , welcome to LIL


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

that sick lookin welcome to lil...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 13 2008, 01:15 PM~11336259
> *Hi guys ! :biggrin:
> 
> let me introduce myself : I'm a french modeler really nut about kustom with a capital k ! So i'm doing mostly kustoms looking for period perfect look, but i'm working sometimes on more modern oriented customs... I've got a love for lowriders, but to say the truth, i've got only one of them, and i did it 20 years ago !!!  i was really a bad modeler at that time, so it turns horrible !!! : patterns turned out ugly, clear ruined everything, no BMF, not even decent wires  :thumbsdown: maybe a redo one time !
> ...


those wires were pretty much as good as they got 20 years ago


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/Zedskustoms/my-mod...g/dscn6200.html

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you for your reception homies ! that's great :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Aug 13 2008, 05:16 PM~11336749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i tried to make some resin copies of Badillac, but i'm a beginner, and those from that pic are full of bubbles ! :angry: I still have the master, the green one is a copie not so bad i used ... problem is i totally fucked the mold trying to fix it ! but i'm thinking of retrying, and that's why i asked Beto some advices !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> Thank you for your reception homies ! that's great :cheesy:
> Mp send :biggrin:
> Yes, i confess ! :biggrin: a 57 chevy limo... and if building a limo out of 3 57 bodies was not enough i decided to go the full custom route ... nothing really subtle... early 60 style !
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that limo is bad ass!.... and I myself am more of a starter myself....lol


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

these are completly bad asss builds!! loving that 60's style in your builds


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

now thats bad ass


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

WOW Awesome Models!!!! I quit now


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that limo is sick...i wonder what the inter.is goin to look like.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK MODELS BRO.... AWESOME KUSTOMS...... WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW IM STILL NEW ON HERE TO THESE GUYS ARE ALL COOL MOST OF THEM I HAVE DONE BUSINESS WITH THEY ARE VERY WELCOMING...... LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING MORE BUILDS BRO....


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11345825
> *that limo is bad ass!.... and I myself am more of a starter myself....lol
> *




yeah well i like to think of me as a starter 2 lol myself i.


???


:uh:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 14 2008, 06:05 PM~11346576
> *damn that limo is sick...i wonder what the inter.is goin to look like.
> *


plans were for a slammer, but you're right, 60's style show car interior could be totally insane ... :cheesy: i had to try !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

hey, homies, just finished that ride ! :cheesy: It was on the shelf for almost 10 years, waiting for chrome ! i did alclad on it few day ago to give that old lady the finished she deserved !

Nothing to fancy, just your average chopped and sectionned, carson toped shoebox! :biggrin: frenched headlites, hood exetended, merc grille shell, home made floting bar, one piece bumper, 53 caddy hubs, 51 packard side trim, huge flush bubble skirts in extended rear fenders to match amt 53 stude custom rear bumper and a konykit :tongue: 













For those not familair with those old shoeboxes, i've got that mild one you can compare ! It's almost stock except for a shave, frenched head and tailites and hubs!  old build ! :ugh: 





Next on the list is my 61 impala :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn homie, this is fucking sweet!!!

its just...........................clean.... i dont know what to say :biggrin: 

go on !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

your sence of style is great man! 

love your builds, very nice work!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great jop man........... clean work....... nice style


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Extremely sick rides....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

very cool, curbside?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

wow that red one is sick...i have one that i chopped the top off and put a gto top on it...i need the rest of the kit to finish it..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet....


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies !  



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 25 2008, 07:40 AM~11430438
> *very cool, curbside?
> *


yes ... :ugh:

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn you got some sick builds. That limo is fuckin sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

those are sic


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! you got some really nice builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

wow man you got some awsome builds!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice and i thought the caddy was cool i think i may like the ford a lil more tho its a close call lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love your style. All the rides are awesome.....do you have any more you can post?


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2008, 06:52 AM~11440264
> *I love your style.  All the rides are awesome.....do you have any more you can post?
> *


I'm more a starter than a finisher :dunno: 

But i've got some more to share of course !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Finished that one almost one year ago... amt 40 ford done like it would have been kustomised in the late 40's...  chopped, hardtopped, skirted, shortened side trim, caddy sombreros, bumpers from a 48 ford , tailites in the guards, tuck n roll interior, dash and wheel from a 48 ford ...









hope ya like !


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

All very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like your build style. 

im guessin after you build a kustom, you build a bone stock version of that car for the comparisons? cool idea


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 05:40 PM~11542340
> *i like your build style.
> 
> im guessin after you build a kustom, you build a bone stock version of that car for the comparisons? cool idea
> *


Thank you homies !

yes, i built a stock one to compare ! Viewers are not always familiar with the shapes of an original one


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I like your custom 40.... I like the shape of the 39,40 fords....got a couple coupes on the bench right now, finished this Tudor a few months back


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

amazing work, i've seen some of it on the modelcars board. possibly a dumb question but what is "TraK"? is that another message board?

phil


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 8 2008, 04:31 PM~11552788
> *amazing work, i've seen some of it on the modelcars board. possibly a dumb question but what is "TraK"? is that another message board?
> 
> phil
> *


yes it is.... Traditional Rod and Kustom..... the president of DPMCC rodburner1974 started that STRICTLY for pre-69 rods a kustoms only period correct allowed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn ZED! good to see you on here! I am pretty much all over the place haha! I am loading your fotki up and will be emailing you soon tonight.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11553189
> *damn ZED! good to see you on here! I am pretty much all over the place haha! I am loading your fotki up and will be emailing you soon tonight.
> *


yes Boss ! i'm everywhere you can see amazing models done by cool modelers !  

LiL rules !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 25 2008, 04:58 AM~11429798
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this fucker is sweet! i can't wait to see you finish up some of them other projects!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

here is some news 

My six one painted last night, and some old shit i did long time ago and that need to be finished 










The taildragger is a 48 ford phaeton i did with a sectionned 48 ford woody front end on a enlarged 39 ford body , chopped windshield fron the convert kit, home made carson top, 48 rears fenders, huge fadeways , merc grille shell... sat on the shelf like this for years  





take it, and did a little on it : radiused wheel and replaced the front roll pan with splash pan from the 49 merc 



lots of sanding and engraving to do, but take shape nicely ! 

The base coat on my Impala is done : tamiya acrylic metallic brown... now i need to pattern the roof... how long would you wait before applying any tape on it ? i don't wanna peel the paint with the tape !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sweetass paint choice with the gold Ds! damnit ZED.....you gonna make me build a lowrider again! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 11 2008, 06:43 PM~11580360
> *sweetass paint choice with the gold Ds! damnit ZED.....you gonna make me build a lowrider again!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you boss ! I Hope you'll do ! :biggrin: 

Last time i try some pattern, that was 20 years ago, and it was ugly ( member my ol 66 Bonny ?  ) so i had to try something very simple ... lines ! :biggrin: 










Don't blame me, next time i'll try some thing more complex !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 13 2008, 12:44 PM~11594431
> *Thank you boss ! I Hope you'll  do !  :biggrin:
> 
> Last time i try some pattern, that was 20 years ago, and it was ugly ( member my ol 66 Bonny ?   ) so what i  had to ... something very simple ... lines !  :biggrin:
> ...


blame you for what? that looks klean man.... keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 13 2008, 07:04 PM~11594514
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




X-2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

like your style homie some clean builds there :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies ! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that's fuckin badass bro! i am seriously starting to get the itch for a lowrider! keep up the good work!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 14 2008, 02:35 AM~11597672
> *that's fuckin badass bro! i am seriously starting to get the itch for a lowrider! keep up the good work!
> *


Don't you have a nice glasshouse to finish...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 14 2008, 05:36 AM~11597715
> *Don't you have a nice glasshouse to finish...
> *




:yessad: 

but i think the reason i can't finish it , the body year is too new....never did like anything from the 70s much. it's for sale though. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good that 48 ford is badass i like the top on it


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 14 2008, 08:29 AM~11598226
> *lookin good that 48 ford is badass i like the top on it
> *


Thanks bro ! :biggrin: 

did some clear on da six one 





some paint on the interior too



now BMF time ! :420:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks great as always...but I have to be biast and say that I prefer your customs...you are very good, but your eye for the customs is awesome...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I love the Stripes on the Top :thumbsup: , but the Gold on the Interior ...... :barf:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the 61 its different but looks good


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 19 2008, 04:25 PM~11645945
> *I love the Stripes on the Top :thumbsup: , but the Gold on the Interior ...... :barf:
> *




gold on interior is a late 50's - 60s custom touch done many times. i think it looks good, but i am bias for kustoms. 



anyways....just wanted to say i like your avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11644789
> *Thanks bro !  :biggrin:
> 
> did some clear on da six one
> ...


Looks awesome bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you for the comments homies ! :biggrin: ... even with a :barf: ... i like sincerity !  

The gold insert for the interior are wifey's choise :tongue: i asked her... don't know why... but it was one of my propositions ! :ugh:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 12:27 PM~11645135
> *That looks great as always...but I have to be biast and say that I prefer your customs...you are very good, but your eye for the customs is awesome...
> *


may be it's because i prefer kustoms too ! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Talking about kustoms, here is a wild paint i did on Revell's Merc  











I've bought that shit just to steal the 54 poncho grille ! and then, had to build it for a Build off on a french board ... It had to be box stock, so, with such and ugly top chop, and goofy overal shapes, i had to do a paint that distract the eyes from all those mistakes ! :biggrin: 

and yes, i prefer Amt old tool !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

uhhhhh 

Thats nice Great jod i like the color style


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Like teh Plate say " Cool" ! 

Like this Flamejob !

Build off for a French Board ??? Please post something from this European Board !

:biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies ! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 21 2008, 04:52 AM~11656171
> *
> Build off for a French Board ??? Please post something from this European Board !
> 
> ...


here is the link to my board  

http://koolestkruzers.smileyforum.net/

It's a french board, but you can post in english if you want :biggrin: we already have some american members


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 22 2008, 06:51 AM~11662884
> *Thanks homies !  :biggrin:
> here is the link to my board
> 
> ...




:0 thanks zed! lets hope there ready for some lowriders over there :biggrin: j/k


and that merc is smooth man! i like :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

The six one is done :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

how'd ya keep the glass so clean!?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ZED! Very nice work on this 61 !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Nice Werk on the ACE! :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Double Post...l :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

61 is beautiful....wow...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Damm The 61 is so crasy man.........nice and clean work  
one of the best cars i have sean in the last time.......

Good job


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that 61 is clean


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice work Zed. How are u getting such close and clear pics...magnifying glass???


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

CLEAN ASS 61! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Homies ! Glad ya like it ! :biggrin: I hope to make more complicated pattern next time :tongue: 

Hope you've noticed and appreciated the vanity plates ! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Oct 7 2008, 10:30 AM~11801776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it's because of my little studio... i have just an old coolpix , 4 mega pixels ( kinda jurassic, huh ? )but i take my photo with the model on a white paper, my camera on a tripod, and with lights from two lamps... not expensive, but efficient  
hope it helps :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you really did a nice job bro! this thing is so sexy i want to build another low! it's all your fault :biggrin: 
by the way, beautiful photos!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

My 48 Phaeton is almost done ! 

A lot of sanding to fix the old build, but now almost everything is straight, the carson top fit better, the merc grille shell is a little taller, i've shortened the 49 merc rear bumper , and scribed some lines for the doors, hood, and fender skirts ... paint soon !  


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

did some work on the seats too ...

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 13 2008, 04:15 PM~11336259
> *Hi guys ! :biggrin:
> 
> let me introduce myself : I'm a french modeler really nut about kustom with a capital k ! So i'm doing mostly kustoms looking for period perfect look, but i'm working sometimes on more modern oriented customs... I've got a love for lowriders, but to say the truth, i've got only one of them, and i did it 20 years ago !!!  i was really a bad modeler at that time, so it turns horrible !!! : patterns turned out ugly, clear ruined everything, no BMF, not even decent wires  :thumbsdown: maybe a redo one time !
> ...


Nice work Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Loving your work as always...keep us posted.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WOW!!! YOU HAVE THE TOUCH OF CUSTOM IN YOUR BLOOD!!! WICKED CREATIONS!!! AND "WELCOME ABOARD L.I.L.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW.... the 61' is BEAUTIFULL :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

da 61 is sick bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work bro! that work is so clean i could eat off of it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 16 2008, 02:54 PM~12172519
> *My 48 Phaeton is almost done !
> 
> A lot of sanding to fix the old build, but now almost everything is straight, the carson top fit better, the merc grille shell is a little taller, i've shortened the 49 merc rear bumper , and scribed some lines for the doors, hood, and fender skirts ... paint soon !
> ...


LOVE the shape of this ride!! Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks guys ! :biggrin: 

the 48 is done !  i think she came out right ... make it look like something done by Sam Barris circa '51... hope ya like !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, love that 48!

VERY nice work!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That is very nice!!!What color is it?great build man !!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 14 2008, 09:25 AM~12426182
> *thanks guys !  :biggrin:
> 
> the 48 is done !   i think she came out right ... make it look like something done by Sam Barris circa '51... hope ya like !
> ...



:thumbsup: clean work. Have any more pics of the interior


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAMM THATS FUKIN SICK


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i like how you reshaped the hood. (they shoulda made them that way)


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK ASS LOWRIDER... I LIKE YOUR STYLE BRO...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

you have amazing builds man :thumbsup:

some serious time into all that bodywork


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you Broz, always good to read ! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that nice as hell i love the color


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Dec 14 2008, 09:39 AM~12426261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the only one i've taken... because it's the only angle it looks good ! didn't spend lotsa time on the interior... no handle, no fitting ... it was the woody interior forced in the sedan ! :ugh:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

wasted some time on photoshop... :biggrin: 










Now it looks circa 51 ! :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I hate to say it like this, but you need to hurry up and show us some more progress of another ride....When I see your thread bumped to the top I'm anticipating another sick custom....


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2008, 07:43 AM~12515511
> *I hate to say it like this, but you need to hurry up and show us some more progress of another ride....When I see your thread bumped to the top I'm anticipating another sick custom....
> *


Sorry Bro.... and thank you for the compliment ! :biggrin: 

Hope to have some cool stuff soon !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i like the black and white pic


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thats gansta...


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

For the last model of the year i did a quickie ! two weeks to convert a ugly lookin vette in a decent looking street machine .... :biggrin: 

As you can see, a 62 vette has a very strange design ! 58-60 front end with the rear end from a 63-67... and has it was not enough, she even don't have one of those sexy toothy grille the Vette weared since 53 !  

Hosted on Fotki

What i did is to put a 59 vette toothy grille and chromed headlites , shave a little the body, slam it to the ground and on 20" Vortex ( Hoppin Hydro ) ... and i'm really like the result !  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Bad thing is the pics don't do justice to the paint whitch is not just red, but a metallic red with orange flakes ...  

Hosted on Fotki 

hope you like it


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very Nice work ....Great style.....Keep it up... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice and clean Vette bro!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 1 2009, 12:37 PM~12577167
> *For the last model of the year i did a quickie ! two weeks to convert a ugly lookin vette in a decent looking street machine ....  :biggrin:
> 
> As you can see, a 62 vette has a very strange design ! 58-60 front end with the rear end from a 63-67... and has it was not enough, she even don't have one of those sexy toothy grille the Vette weared since 53 !
> ...



like the vett. Nice color


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LUV THE 48 AND I USUALLY DONT LIKE VETTES BUT THAT VETTE IS SEXY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 1 2009, 03:37 PM~12577167
> *For the last model of the year i did a quickie ! two weeks to convert a ugly lookin vette in a decent looking street machine ....  :biggrin:
> 
> As you can see, a 62 vette has a very strange design ! 58-60 front end with the rear end from a 63-67... and has it was not enough, she even don't have one of those sexy toothy grille the Vette weared since 53 !
> ...


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kinda comments homies ! :cheesy: 

this is the next one :

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

don't look like a big job, but i started with that !  

Hosted on Fotki

those multi pieced old kit don't really looks like they're designed to be assembled !lol just kidding, it's no big deal, but a little more that the average one piece body kit ! 

I did just a little shave on that baby, and i'm gonna paint panel on it as if Larry Watson had painted it when new !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 14 2008, 09:25 AM~12426182
> *thanks guys !  :biggrin:
> 
> the 48 is done !   i think she came out right ... make it look like something done by Sam Barris circa '51... hope ya like !
> ...


Nice job on the 48. I'm big into the early customs myself. Now I have to things French I like, fries and your work.lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Very Nice And clean Rides Zed. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 11 2009, 04:45 AM~12668469
> *Thanks for the kinda comments homies !  :cheesy:
> 
> this is the next one :
> ...



damn, thats what i call a basketcase....nice work on bringing that all together as 1 piece.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn zed, your customs are really cool !!!


----------



## zach8200 (Nov 7, 2008)

holy hell you have some great talent with cars just awesome


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that is one bad vet..


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW Zed ya really have some nice builds man! Keep up the great work !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Glad you like what you see homies ! :biggrin: 

Now for a paneling on da five nine ! 


For those not familiar with the word paneling, or the master Larry Watson, here is a pic of his T-bird paneled ..



It's just a matter of taste, love it or hate it.... i loooooooove that ! :cheesy: 

So, let's start with a light metallic green 

Hosted on Fotki

put some thin masking tape to draw the panels

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Then some dark metallic green ...

Hosted on Fotki

now i protect it ...

Hosted on Fotki

and then some gold ... 

Hosted on Fotki

now the more exiting part ...

Hosted on Fotki

some clear et voila ! :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki

Ok, i'm not Watson, and the result is not what i really expected , but that's my first and now i'll improve 

Now that baby need a stock interior, some scalloped dummys, lake pipes and 59 lancers !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I FUCKIN LOVE IT! SICK AND SWEET!!!!!!!!!! 

I am gonna try to panel my '60 Buick now thanks to you! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That is just SWEET!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

x 2 im gonna try something out 2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks dam good to me


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Zed!, very nice work!!! very clean jobs, panel job looks very good also!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow Looks great


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit!! That is beyond sick!! All those rides are looking good.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thats a damn great paintjob!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thats a dope ass paint job homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's badass!

Laugh if ya want, but I had an '86 Cavalier back in the early '90s that was paneled and flaked. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 12 2009, 05:03 PM~12682512
> *Glad you like what you see homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> Now for a paneling on da five nine !
> ...


 :0 :0 I LOVE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: oh thats good sht :worship:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank again for the kind of comments homies ! 

It kinda surprised me because i was only half satisfied with the result ... to me only the sides have a nice design, i don't like the top hood and trunk... and i've had a lot of problem when taking off the tape ... a lot of paint pull out ! :tears: 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

I've tried to make something, but it was worse !! I thought i could live with that anyway but... i was wrong, so this morning, when i woke up... 

Hosted on Fotki

Hope i'll do it better the second time, at least !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cant wait to see more of your builds!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

to bad man that was lookin bad ass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 13 2009, 04:54 PM~12694375
> *Thank again for the kind of comments homies  !
> 
> It kinda surprised me because i was only half satisfied with the result ... to me only the sides have a nice design, i don't like the top hood and trunk... and i've had a lot of problem when taking off the tape ... a lot of paint pull out !  :tears:
> ...


Damn! That's a shame!  I got the tip to use can innercoat when doing patterns and stuff. Works really great! It's usually because the metallic base isn't grippy enough I messed up some pattern paintjobs because of this but using an innercoat over the metallic base and lightly sand it before applying the masking tape works like a charm!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 14 2008, 09:25 AM~12426182
> *thanks guys !  :biggrin:
> 
> the 48 is done !   i think she came out right ... make it look like something done by Sam Barris circa '51... hope ya like !
> ...


TIGHT!! well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## G.MACC61 (Jan 14, 2009)

THATS A NICE 61 DOG. IM NEW TO THIS SITE I HAVE A FEW CARS I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THEM


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 13 2009, 11:34 PM~12698972
> *Damn! That's a shame!   I got the tip to use can innercoat when doing patterns and stuff. Works really great! It's usually because the metallic base isn't grippy enough I messed up some pattern paintjobs because of this but using an innercoat over the metallic base and lightly sand it before applying the masking tape works like a charm!
> *


What is that "innercoat" ? I'm not sure to understand ( I'm a french MoFo you know ! :biggrin: ) . Do you mean a clear coat between each coat of paint ? that sound very smart :cheesy: can you tell me more ? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 14 2009, 01:35 AM~12699565
> *What is that "innercoat" ? I'm not sure to understand ( I'm a french MoFo you know !  :biggrin: ) . Do you mean a clear coat  between each coat of paint ? that sound very smart  :cheesy: can you tell me more ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yep, indeed it's a clearcoat. I think it was Bigg's that told me about this trick and it works excellent. I'm not sure if it's needed between every layer all I know is that metallics don't have enough grip and chances are that the edges of your masked paintjob will peel off. 
It's also quite comfy to know you can actually sand little mistakes because of the clear innercoat.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 14 2009, 03:08 AM~12699751
> *:biggrin: Yep, indeed it's a clearcoat. I think it was Bigg's that told me about this trick and it works excellent. I'm not sure if it's needed between every layer all I know is that metallics don't have enough grip and chances are that the edges of your masked paintjob will peel off.
> It's also quite comfy to know you can actually sand little mistakes because of the clear innercoat.
> *


thank you Bro, very helpfull :cheesy: I'll clearcoat at least my first coat of metallic


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you everyboby 

the good point is that i had more time to finish that one... so my first plan was a stock interior , but now i had time for some tuck n roll 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

here we go again ! 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: thats going to be a sssswweeettt interior :thumbsup:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 23 2009, 05:31 PM~12796065
> *Thank you everyboby
> 
> the good point is that i had more time to finish that one... so my first plan was a stock interior , but now i had time for some tuck n roll
> ...


BRO YOU SHOULD DO A HEAD LINER AND WHAT THAT YOUR USING FOR INSERTS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

sucks on the paint lifting....
I usually seal the basecoat with a light coat of clear, wet sand smooth and then tape and paint over it so basecoat won't lift on me.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm back !... with a vengeance ! :machinegun: 

I redid it ! this time the design is more elaborated , the light green line are thiner, i didn't have any paint problem , and believe what ? i like it ! :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

i didn't try the innercoat this time because i had to find if the problem was the paint or the tape, and it wasn't , and next i'll do !  

I did the insert in the seat and door panel with evergreen V-groove


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I like that! Looks like the problems you had with the first paint job were kind of a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work!!! I love all of them but the '61 is IT!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Holy shit that's tight! Very period Kustom!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 24 2009, 07:32 AM~12800507
> *I'm back !... with a vengeance !  :machinegun:
> 
> I redid it ! this time the design is more elaborated , the light green line are thiner, i didn't have any paint problem , and believe what ? i like it !  :biggrin:
> ...



your right, it does look better with the thinner lines.... :0 
oldskool feel with the paintjob


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love it....looks great....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car looks killer!! Like the O' skool look! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! I think I like it even better this time.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice re do


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING REALY GOOD ZED :thumbsup: 
WHAT DO THE CAR IN THE BOTTLE


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice repaint looks better the paint pops more


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

good job


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 24 2009, 07:35 AM~12801416
> *your right, it does look better with the thinner lines.... :0
> oldskool feel with the paintjob
> *


x-2.... i always liked that style of paint....


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the nice feedback homies ! :cheesy: 

she's done ! 

I've tried to give her the look of a late 50's kustom, as if she was customized as new . Focus is not on the body mods, but on the paint ! Just a little shave and a panel job inspired by the work of the king Larry Watson 

I had a lot of fun, trying to duplicate some of the trend of that area like chrome tape on the top, scalloped dummys, and plexi tailites with bullets 

Moderate lowering, handmade lake pipes and 59 Lancers hubcaps complete the look... interior is very white roll and pleats ...

Hope ya like  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow.it looks so real!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE ZED ! I LOVE IT !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

pure skill :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks great zed


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The look is dead on man, love it


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lok sweet good job


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 12 2009, 12:50 AM~12980832
> *Thanks for the nice feedback homies !  :cheesy:
> 
> she's done !
> ...


THAT IS CRAZY YOUR KILLING IT BRO GREAT WORK :0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

YOU HAVE OUT DONE YOURSELF ONCE AGAIN.... SUCH A SICK BUILD.... LOOKS GOOD.. THIS IS ONE I HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING FROM THE START JUST TO SEE HOW TO CUSTOM PAINT AND SEE HOW IT LOOKS AWESOME BRO JUST AWESOME....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

that is one hell of a CLEAN build 


here is a link to Zed's badillac. 

http://cs.scaleautomag.com/scacs/forums/t/...spx?PageIndex=1


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is absolutely gorgeous ZED! You know there is a river of drool coming from TRaK right now :biggrin: 
ZED is one of the most talented kustomizers in DPMCC and I am very proud to have him.  
Thanks to this build, I am about to bust out of my skin with inspiration! :yes:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Very, VERY nice Zed!

Excellent work, everything looks exactly as it should!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kind of words homies :biggrin: 

i did that paint job with technics i've learned here on Lay it Low ! I would have been unable to do that without the great painters here !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow bro that a hell of a job on that car keep up the fantastic work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET BUILDS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 13 2009, 02:36 AM~12991375
> *VERY SWEET BUILDS BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you homies ! :biggrin: 

next one is a 57 Ford i wanna do as a late 50's mild kustom 

I started with a big problem ! I want her to wear 56 f100 headlites rings ! For those who don't know the look of a 57 ford with 56 f 100 headlight rings, here is one ... think it's the best treatment on that particular car 



A friend of mine gave me a 56 grille from a revell kit, but the rings were not accurate, not convex ! I've tried anyway because i had no other option a that time 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

But i wasn't pleased with the result ! so i had to sit in front of my stock of models , scratching my head , opening lotsa box to find a piece that have the right convex curve ! and guess what ? two hours later, i've founded the piece !!! the 55 chevy hubcap would do the trick ! 

Hosted on Fotki

lotsa cutting later, looks like they have the good proportions ! i just need to shave the bowtie 

Hosted on Fotki

the result look much better than revell's IMHO

Hosted on Fotki

was a hard and long work on such little pieces , but was worth the wait 

Hosted on Fotki

Don't look bad on the car 

Hosted on Fotki


Now i had to figure how to chrome it when it will be cemented on the body... BMF would not be sharp enough, so... i had to make the chromed ring separate parts !! A pen had to be sacrificed but...

Hosted on Fotki

...it's for a right cause ! 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Just a little more sanding to look more flush and ..

Hosted on Fotki

wow ! never thought it would be so time consuming !!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

huuu lot of work for the good look on the Headlights !






keep up the good work , i look on you !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad ass homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job on fabricating those headlights!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, that's alot of work on thos headlights......

nice job


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice fab work bro. You build some nice custom's.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gotta love the attention to detail!! this is what modeling is all about!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks again homies for the kind of words  

There was some big trend of the late 50's i wish i had done on my 59 skyliner, but at that time i thought it would be a little too much with that "in ya face" paint ... but my 57 will have them ! One of those is diamond paterned interior ! i 've choosen a very simple pattern ... 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ZED ! That interior is sick brother ! This classic sled should be another wild build !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 NICE INTERIOR BRO GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that interior!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you homies !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 22 2009, 12:07 PM~13654120
> *:0  :0 NICE INTERIOR BRO GREAT WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice bro!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Beautiful bro


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks again ! 

started to paint that bitch 

some white because i want my red to be more bright










some red ... :biggrin: 










masking... 










and black ! 










Ok... i know what you're thinking : that color combo looks like shit !!!... and you're right BUT i HAD to paint it that way, because this 57 is done to make justice for another 57 i've mauled almost 20 years ago !!! On the older one, the only thing i still love is the color ! everything else is shit !!! ugly and badly done top chop, and tasteless body mods ...and each time i look at it in my shelf i'm so ashamed i had to venge that poor little ford ! so i did that one as a second chance ! everything is different but the paint ...

compare it with the old shit !  



















Now... ok... the paint won't be strictly the same ! i'll ad some panel/scallop job to make it kooler !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel you, I did the same thing with this 39 Ford Tudor, built it nearly 25 years ago. Was just sitting around and had to redo it to make up for the shitty rattle can paint job.......










it's the two-tone brown one in the middle......

redid it two tone blue....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! Clean job, thanks for the pics with the masking and all!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice bomba


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides lookin really clean zed keep up the great work


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you homies !

RP sedan looked much much more better than my old shit before the redo ! but now it looks gorgeous ! :cheesy:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 28 2009, 04:16 PM~13719131
> *Thanks again !
> 
> started to paint that bitch
> ...


nice combo Zed.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 29 2009, 08:19 AM~13727430
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


X10


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, ok...that combo may be not as bad as i thought !! thanks for your support !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 29 2009, 12:33 AM~13725907
> *thank you homies !
> 
> RP sedan looked much much more better than my old shit before the redo ! but now it looks gorgeous  !  :cheesy:
> *



thanks for the comments Zed.....

really like the body mods on the Fairlane.....


you can never go wrong with black and red color combo


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes , red and black had that _in ya face _factor ! :biggrin: 

talking about red and black , i think i've never shared my revell merc here before ... it was my first flame job, so it's far from perfect but not so bad ! 














































more pics here :

http://public.fotki.com/Zedskustoms/my-mod...lls-ugly-bitch/


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> Yes , red and black had that _in ya face _factor ! :biggrin:
> 
> talking about red and black , i think i've never shared my revell merc here before ... it was my first flame job, so it's far from perfect but not so bad !
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Crazy stuff and also very shiny clear coat :thumbsup:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Really Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kind of words everybody !  

Here is a preview of what kind of paint i'm doing ... it's a sort of paneling mixed with scallops... hope it will look kool ! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat is going to be crazy!!! I like!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick! So you taped one side and freehand the outer line?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS PAINT JOB DONE...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 6 2009, 08:35 AM~13800575
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS PAINT JOB DONE...
> *


x2.. :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks Homies ! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 6 2009, 03:12 AM~13800305
> *Sick! So you taped one side and freehand the outer line?
> *


No, I did like you tell on my merc, but not that time ! 










This time, i drew the panel first with very fine masking tape ( 0.5 mm ) like you can see on the side or the hood and front fenders, then i put the bigger masking tape


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice, cant wait the result :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 8 2009, 11:44 PM~13834629
> *Nice, cant wait the result :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks again ! 

ok, now the best part ! Takinging off the tape !!! 














































well , i really like the top of the design ! roof, hood and trunk are fuckin sick for me, but i don't really like the sides , they don't complement the rest , they don't work ! Hope it will look a little better with BMF, and everything on it cause i don't wanna redo it !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

just sick WOW!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: Cant wait to see this one.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank for the kind of words homies !  

today, i was so disapointed with the design of the sides i even thought of redoing it .. just the sides , but i could figure how to drawthose panels to make them look right ! So i had to do a little mock up before to see if with interior, bumpers and wheel in place, it worked , and ... yes, it works ! i really like it now ! can't wait to see it cleared and with BMF ! :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick as hell homie!!! stick with it and get this one up for display soon!!! Great job so far man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, I like that one!!!! You did a great job on the taping off. Very clean. Everything goes together well.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ZED is one sick motherfucker! Can't wait to see this one done bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That came out great!! I love it!!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I HAVE TO GO CHANGE MY UNDIES NOW.... I THINK I ??? MAN THATS SICK.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAAAAMN!! That paintjob looks tight!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Magnificent..zed...


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank for you support homies ! :biggrin: 

It's been a long time ! that biotch gave me loooooootsa problem ! each color have issues, even each coat of clear !!! man, it was hard to finish that bitch !!!!

but anyway, it's done ! hope you'll like it !  


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That came out sweet Zed!!


I'm not sure if you've seen this or not, but one of your rides is in the new Kustom & Hot Rod models mag on page 23.

Just click the link, then once there, click on the mag pic and go to page 23. :biggrin: 
http://magcloud.com/browse/Issue/23036


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice ride bro sick as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, super nice Zed and congrats on the layout in Kustom and Hot Rod Models magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 8 2009, 04:32 PM~14415384
> *thank for you support homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> It's been a long time ! that biotch gave me loooooootsa problem ! each color have issues, even each coat of clear !!! man, it was hard to finish that bitch  !!!!
> ...


THAT FORD IS SICK BRO GREAT WORK


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 8 2009, 04:32 PM~14415384
> *thank for you support homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> It's been a long time ! that biotch gave me loooooootsa problem ! each color have issues, even each coat of clear !!! man, it was hard to finish that bitch  !!!!
> ...


Man Zed, that ford came out CRAZYYY! I have to do a panel scallop job now. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! THAT IS WICKED!!!


----------



## kandy66 (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-37413.jpg


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you homies ! greatly appreciated ! :cheesy: 

Yes i know for kustom and hot rod magazine cause koolkat asked me for high resolution pics of it :biggrin: having a model in a magazine is something new for me... make me so proud !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 8 2009, 04:32 PM~14415384
> *thank for you support homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> It's been a long time ! that biotch gave me loooooootsa problem ! each color have issues, even each coat of clear !!! man, it was hard to finish that bitch  !!!!
> ...


I love it! Really well done!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

came out bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 9 2009, 04:59 PM~14421781
> *came out bad ass bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 COOL :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

bad thing zed... as always you made a great custom work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice ford that paint came out nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ZED ! THE 57 TURNED OUT GREAT AND LOVE THE REAR CRUZIER PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW ! 

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE 57 & 59 TOGETHER IN A PIC !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you homies ! glad ya like it :biggrin: 

ford david, family pic !  

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

badass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SWEET PIC ! I NEED TO BREAK OUT A CUSTOM !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 9 2009, 02:38 PM~14426513
> *SWEET PIC  ! I NEED  TO  BREAK OUT A CUSTOM !
> *


x2 very nice builds


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great work brother and congrats for the mag spread!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 9 2009, 03:38 PM~14426513
> *SWEET PIC  ! I NEED  TO  BREAK OUT A CUSTOM !
> *


You just need to get back to building...we miss seeing the different rides coming from your bench....

ZED....one of my fav. on this site....keep um coming.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Zed got my premier issue of Kustom and Hot Rod Models magazine yesterday at the show in Stockton. Congrats on the spread. Man , you're as ugly as I am. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 13 2009, 04:55 PM~14461343
> *Hey Zed got my premier issue of Kustom and Hot Rod Models magazine yesterday at the show in Stockton. Congrats on the spread. Man , you're as ugly as I am. :biggrin:
> *


You are BOTH Ugly.....jk....

Any pixs from the show?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 13 2009, 04:55 PM~14461352
> *You are BOTH Ugly.....jk....
> 
> Any pixs from the show?
> *


Not from me. I was a dumb ass and forgot my camera at home.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 9 2009, 04:54 PM~14425960
> *thank you homies ! glad ya like it  :biggrin:
> 
> ford david, family pic !
> ...


Bad as hell!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you homies !  

and, yeah, i must admit i'm fugly ! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Zed, I was just checking out your Fotki file. you have some wild builds and projects in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11542030
> *Finished that one almost one year ago... amt 40 ford done like it would have been kustomised in the late 40's...  chopped, hardtopped, skirted, shortened side trim, caddy sombreros, bumpers from a 48 ford , tailites in the guards, tuck n roll interior, dash and wheel from a 48 ford ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 ay wuey :0 :0 those r saweeeeeeet zed


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the compliments homies :biggrin: 

Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled 

Nothing very exciting for the moment , just a very little shave , the body is now almost ready for masking ...

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice stuff As always ZED.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that shit is slick bro NICE... :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 6 2009, 01:32 AM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled
> ...


My God....That is bad-ass my man.That is exactly what I want to do to mine.I will be watchin' this one.Great build so far homie!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 5 2009, 11:32 PM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled
> ...


Beautiful as always.....can't wait to see this one done...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good bro!! Always a trip lookin in your thread. Good stuff here!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 5 2009, 11:32 PM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled
> ...


 :0 MAN I WAS JUST THINKING OF DOING SOMETHING LIKE THAT LOOKS GREAT BRO


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 9 2009, 03:54 PM~14425960
> *thank you homies ! glad ya like it  :biggrin:
> 
> ford david, family pic !
> ...


Just have to say Very awesome work bro! Keep it coming!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 6 2009, 01:32 AM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled
> ...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 6 2009, 12:32 AM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled
> ...


This is going to be another great lookin build.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 5 2009, 11:32 PM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me introduce my latest, Gloria, a 58 Impala very very mild kustom that is gonna be paneled
> ...


Looks good Zed. Any ideas on paint scheme yet? Have you seen the book Ganahl has out , Custom Painting? there's a '58 that Stanford did a rendering of, and the real car is in the book also. It's right up your alley :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank very much homies, means a lot ! :cheesy:  



> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 6 2009, 08:50 PM~15288167
> *Looks good Zed. Any ideas on paint scheme yet? Have you seen the book Ganahl has out , Custom Painting? there's a '58 that Stanford did a rendering of, and the real car is in the book also. It's right up your alley :thumbsup:
> *


Yes , the paint sheme will be three tone of blue with panels like my 59 skyliner , not exactly the same, but close ... I don't have the book you're talking, don't know the Stanford rendering  may be you can scan it for me bro :biggrin: can be usefull for another project


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 6 2009, 01:32 AM~15279510
> *thanks for the compliments homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that "Gloria" will be one fine build homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 7 2009, 04:14 PM~15291521
> *I'm sure that "Gloria" will be one fine build homie!!!!!!!!
> *


X-2


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks again homies 

did the panel job on Gloria, still need to be cleared :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS LOOKS SWEET BRO!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that is the fuckin' shit right there! sick as hell! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 17 2009, 05:45 PM~15388171
> *THATS LOOKS SWEET BRO!!!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

TIGHT HOMIE...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck that is sick bro!!! Man you throw down on some bad ass old skool rides homie!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2009, 04:13 PM~15388342
> *X2  :0
> *



X3.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 17 2009, 03:40 PM~15388136
> *thanks again homies
> 
> did the panel job on Gloria, still need to be cleared  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS WORK BRO


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 17 2009, 03:40 PM~15388136
> *thanks again homies
> 
> did the panel job on Gloria, still need to be cleared  :biggrin:
> ...


CLEAN WORK AS ALWAYS


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

'58 lookn' good Zed.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

58 old school looking good homie. nice paint and wheel combo.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks everybody, glad you like it, means a lot


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Zed,you give a great old skool vibe to all your builds.Great job.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

did the panel job on Gloria, still need to be cleared :biggrin: 
Hosted on Fotki

wow that looks great !!! prefect look,nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

That looks mean!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki

WOW!!!! very nice! :wow:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Homies for the nice comments :biggrin: 

Here is Gloria Foiled and cleared  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

:wow: WOW man just WOW


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 30 2009, 12:13 AM~15511876
> *Thank you Homies for the nice comments  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is Gloria Foiled and cleared
> ...


Lookn ' good Zed . I like the chrome tape touch down the center of the roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PAINT LOOKS WICKED BRO , GREAT JOB !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 30 2009, 09:13 AM~15511876
> *Thank you Homies for the nice comments  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is Gloria Foiled and cleared
> ...


DAIUM!! That foil on the roof looks really cool!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Now THAT is how you do a Kustom.Looks GREAT bro.Im loving it.Beautiful paint.


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

SWEEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN THIS 58 ZED IS VERY CLEAN ! I REALLY LIKE IT ! YOU AND THESE 60-70'S CUSTOMS GOT ME WANTING TO PULL OUT AN OLD FORD AND BUILD A SLED !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 30 2009, 01:08 AM~15512121
> *PAINT LOOKS WICKED BRO , GREAT JOB !
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 30 2009, 02:13 AM~15511876
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...






Zed, Gloria is one fine lady !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've done a beautiful job and I love the foil lines on the roof!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks you homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Now Gloria had a tuck n roll interior :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i love your old school customs


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work. Love that interior.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Gloria 's interior start taking shape ! 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## 503builder (Nov 18, 2009)

wow great work man!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man really nice interior work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 14 2009, 06:48 PM~15665659
> *Now Gloria had a tuck n roll interior  :biggrin:
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *






:wow: :wow:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies  

here is my latest : "Lisa" , monogram 56 Bel Air , juste a little shave and... panels ! :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

hope ya like it ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet! Love that paint.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE KUSTOM SLED BRO , LOOKING GOOD SO FAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

dammit! iwas jus looking at your fotki pics :0 ; some-bad-ass-work! i love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

wat chrome did you use on "grace"? looks really shiny :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i likes this one! nice work zed


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks ! :biggrin: Glad ya like it  



> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 28 2009, 04:34 PM~15807118
> *wat chrome did you use on "grace"?  looks really shiny :cheesy:
> *


do you mean on the hubcaps ? it's alcladII


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 28 2009, 12:48 PM~15806889
> *Thanks homies
> 
> here is my latest  : "Lisa" , monogram 56 Bel Air , juste a little shave and... panels !  :biggrin:
> ...


outstanding!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
love all your work in here 

i think i have a crush on gloria :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 28 2009, 03:48 PM~15806889
> *Thanks homies
> 
> here is my latest  : "Lisa" , monogram 56 Bel Air , juste a little shave and... panels !  :biggrin:
> ...


ALWAYS GREAT WORK


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

looking real good zed nice work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 28 2009, 03:48 PM~15806889
> *Thanks homies
> 
> here is my latest  : "Lisa" , monogram 56 Bel Air , juste a little shave and... panels !  :biggrin:
> ...


BEAUTIFUL ride!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 29 2009, 01:18 AM~15811090
> *Thanks !  :biggrin: Glad ya like it
> do you mean on the hubcaps ? it's alcladII
> *


lol, nah man, i meant on the foil, bmf? or other? looks real shiny for bmf


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 28 2009, 02:48 PM~15806889
> *Thanks homies
> 
> here is my latest  : "Lisa" , monogram 56 Bel Air , juste a little shave and... panels !  :biggrin:
> ...


Lisa is lookin pretty fine!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies, means a lot :biggrin:




> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 29 2009, 03:02 PM~15813781
> *lol, nah man, i meant on the foil, bmf?  or other?  looks real shiny for bmf
> *


yes, your average BMF, but i clear some more coats after foiling ... something i've learned on this board ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 28 2009, 06:37 PM~15807130
> *
> 
> 
> ...














Bad A$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Bro  

some news from Lisa : Foiled and recleared the baby 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

didn't resisted to detail the 59 Lancers... 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 3 2009, 09:09 PM~15867373
> *Thank you Bro
> 
> some news from Lisa : Foiled and recleared the baby
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow great work!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0 AWESOME DETAILING WORK ON THOSE LANCERS ZED..! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Damm Zed, this is one bad ass sled keep pics coming loving it! :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome work so far, nice detail on them rims :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You out do yourself every time......


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice detail


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks awesome Zed keep up the good work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Zed, those '59 Dodge rims look sick how you detailed them !

Thats one bad roller homie !  





Zed, King of the Sleds !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 3 2009, 11:30 PM~15867535
> *Wow great work!
> *


X2 That is sick!!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:0  wow zed! nice cars!!!!

would love to see the line up all together!!! :420:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you already know.....but damn I love Lisa!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

get down bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

killer work .....wish i had patience :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Newbie or not brotha', YOU got SKILLS!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 4 2009, 12:09 AM~15867373
> *Thank you Bro
> 
> some news from Lisa : Foiled and recleared the baby
> ...


VERY FUCKEN NICE BRO


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the props homies !  

Lisa is done !  


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

THATS NICE AS FAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

too kool for words.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

W :0 W


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

man your builds are sik i really like the style.. any tips to find some ref.. pics? thanks


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 11 2009, 03:42 PM~15950273
> *thanks for the props homies !
> 
> Lisa is done !
> ...


Looks killer Zed!Hows Gloria coming along?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 11 2009, 01:42 PM~15950273
> *thanks for the props homies !
> 
> Lisa is done !
> ...




DAM, LISA!!! she so fine, she blow my mind!!! top notch shit right here bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great.....any motor pics?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 11 2009, 06:06 PM~15953415
> *DAM, LISA!!!  she so fine,  she blow my mind!!!  top notch shit right here bro!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 very very nice and clean


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 11 2009, 05:42 PM~15950273
> *thanks for the props homies !
> 
> Lisa is done !
> ...





im sorry, i had to stop by and look at this twice :biggrin: this ride looks real!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: that ride is KILLER :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Ride man !!! :0 

Nice build !


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki

Damn it!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Holy shit ZED! Thats EXTREMELY sharp! Classy but GANGSTA'! VERY nice...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

real clean Zed love the color and whitewalls set it off,  great color choice and interior too. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks again and again for all those nice comments homies ! means a lot !  

here is my latest for 2009 : Gloria :biggrin: 

I've finished it with some 59 cadillac tailites from revell's land yacht, and a grille bar from the kit , simple but effective !!  the interior was totally redonne in tuck n roll with evergreen v-groove  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

your work is out of this world


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

ONLY clean rides in here! sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 29 2009, 06:16 AM~16119640
> *Thanks again and again for all those nice comments homies ! means a lot !
> 
> here is my latest for 2009 : Gloria  :biggrin:
> ...


Absolutely fabulous!

All of your builds look great homie!

can't wait to see whats next !

What clear do you use?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 29 2009, 03:16 AM~16119640
> *Thanks again and again for all those nice comments homies ! means a lot !
> 
> here is my latest for 2009 : Gloria  :biggrin:
> ...


damn bro , this is another great example of your bad ass work . your fricken paint jobs are the bomb .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 29 2009, 12:24 PM~16121268
> *damn bro , this is another great example of your bad ass work . your fricken paint jobs are the bomb .
> *



Ain't that the truth !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

CLEAN WORK ZED



Hosted on Fotki



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GEORGOUS WORK ZED. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that 56 and 58 are badass i love the paint on em


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Zed, take a pic of all of these together, the recent ones you have done with the paneling....also, any updates on the 57 limo?


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the props homies ! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2009, 09:36 AM~16120885
> *Absolutely fabulous!
> 
> All of your builds look great homie!
> ...


thanks Bro ! i'm working on a 56 ford and a 58 plymouth currently :biggrin: both will be panneled !  

My clear is a spray can i've bought in a do it yourself store ! it cure slowly and can be sprayed on evrything ! it supposed to be Duplicolor stuff but not labelled as it . I then use my polishing kit on it , and to say the truth, lights in my little studio are for a lot in that shine on the pics !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 29 2009, 11:16 PM~16129595
> *Zed, take a pic of all of these together, the recent ones you have done with the paneling....also, any updates on the 57 limo?
> *


sound like a nice idea ! i'll try  

I'm thinking of finishing my limo each time i look at her on the shelf... may be soon ! :biggrin: thanks for asking Bro !


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

hey so what polishing kit do you use....?


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 30 2009, 12:39 AM~16130611
> *hey so what polishing kit do you use....?
> *



LMG polishing kit with micromesh clothes from 1800 to 12000


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 30 2009, 02:19 AM~16130391
> *Thanks for the props homies !  :biggrin:
> thanks Bro ! i'm working on a 56 ford and a 58 plymouth currently  :biggrin: both will be panneled !
> 
> ...



 

thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

keep us posted !!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

4 more members in the family 

_Dona _: 56 Ford to be paneled

Hosted on Fotki

_Tina_ : 58 plymouth to be paneled 

Hosted on Fotki

a 48 Ford taildragger... ( not to be paneled !lol!) 

Hosted on Fotki

an last but not least : "_Bitch please_" a 63 that's gonna be patterned only on the roof 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

zed i like this !

i tryed channeling paint job too but it didnt work so good.

i love your panel paint jobs and your models :cheesy:

you are the master of 50s customs


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN!!! ALWAYS SOME BADASS WORK IN HERE. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Holy shit! How did I miss this?! Dam ZED! Like takin' a trip down memory lane... :wow:  ALWAYS some raw ass builds goin' down in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a bro , you got skills :thumbsup: , keep us posted .......


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like some more killer build to look forward to.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks a lot homies :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 10 2010, 11:21 AM~16244239
> *
> a 48 Ford taildragger... ( not to be paneled !lol!)
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ALWAYS GREAT WORK BRO :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LOOKIN SICK.. lookin damn good..got sum nice ass builds goin on.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

This should be good.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks homies  

i've tried to do some patterns on my tre, something a little more sophisticated than on my ace, but it didn't ended like i expected !  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Anyway, it don't look that bad, so i keep it like this , and i wish to do something better next time ! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 29 2009, 11:19 PM~16130391
> *Thanks for the props homies !  :biggrin:
> thanks Bro ! i'm working on a 56 ford and a 58 plymouth currently  :biggrin: both will be panneled !
> 
> ...



and do you spray it after or before laying the foil?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 10 2010, 10:21 AM~16244239
> *4 more members in the family
> 
> Dona : 56 Ford to be paneled
> ...


bad ass rides like always, whered you get those hubcaps?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 6 2010, 01:53 AM~16530011
> *thanks homies
> 
> i've tried to do some patterns on my tre, something a little more sophisticated than on my ace, but it didn't ended like i expected !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like another HOME RUN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 6 2010, 03:27 AM~16530042
> *and do you spray it after or before laying the foil?
> *


before and after :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 6 2010, 03:28 AM~16530043
> *bad ass rides like always, whered you get those hubcaps?
> *


58 Lancers and 49 cadillac sombreros ... Modelhaus


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 11:02 AM~16531454
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looks like another HOME RUN!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you Bro :biggrin: 

I think she look better with body painted too  

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 6 2010, 10:42 AM~16531704
> *thank you Bro  :biggrin:
> 
> I think she look better with body painted too
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Awwww... :wow: :wow: I'd leave it just like THAT! Got that vintage feel and look to it! Without all these modern candies and murals and gold leaf 'n shit... Thats all cool but, this paint scheme seems more natural and believeable... I f you know what I'm sayin'...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Even the color seems to fit the vintage look of that Tre perfect in my eyes. Awesome work like ALWAYS Zed!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 6 2010, 03:53 AM~16530011
> *thanks homies
> 
> i've tried to do some patterns on my tre, something a little more sophisticated than on my ace, but it didn't ended like i expected !
> ...



thats fuckin bad bro much props im feeling everyones own style of patterns :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> thanks homies
> 
> i've tried to do some patterns on my tre, something a little more sophisticated than on my ace, but it didn't ended like i expected !
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Hosted on Fotki

perfect bro !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 6 2010, 04:53 AM~16530011
> *thanks homies
> 
> i've tried to do some patterns on my tre, something a little more sophisticated than on my ace, but it didn't ended like i expected !
> ...



One word...SICK !!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin: 

Hey homies ... do you know if it's possible to buy just the tires from Pegasus ? I'm thinking of putting that biotch on cragars instead of the 1109 i was planning... i can steal the tires from the 1109, but that's a fuckin shame to waste some 1109... no ? :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 7 2010, 12:33 AM~16537689
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey homies ... do you know if it's possible to buy just the tires from Pegasus ? I'm thinking of putting that biotch on cragars instead of the 1109 i was planning... i can steal the tires from the 1109, but that's a fuckin shame to waste some 1109... no ?  :biggrin:
> *


Scaledreams ZED. You can get all the 520's you want there...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 7 2010, 01:33 AM~16537689
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey homies ... do you know if it's possible to buy just the tires from Pegasus ? I'm thinking of putting that biotch on cragars instead of the 1109 i was planning... i can steal the tires from the 1109, but that's a fuckin shame to waste some 1109... no ?  :biggrin:
> *


You can get the tires by them self. I always pick a few sets up when I'm down there. I believe there $4.00 a set.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Great ! :thumbsup: 

thanks a lot :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookz like another great build Zed.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn bro, that's some serious cool shit! I don't get over here much, you should post this stuff on our club's forum too!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks you homies ! 

Finally, i've didn't go the cragar route, just some 1109  

I'm not so please with the result, but it don't look that bad ! :biggrin: hope i will do it better next time !  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Not so pleased? I hear ya' man! :uh: :nosad: Pm'ing you my adress now.... :yessad: 













J/k That Trey looks beautiful man!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 28 2010, 10:33 AM~16748860
> *Thanks you homies !
> 
> Finally, i've didn't go the cragar route, just some 1109
> ...



MAN!!! I LOVE THIS CAR!! I THINK ITS PERFECT. LIKE ALWAYS BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

very nice bro!!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I think its a really nice sixtrey you made ! 
Where did you get that cool Plaque in the Backwindow ???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 28 2010, 10:33 AM~16748860
> *
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...



Thats Impala is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 63 is badass how are you not pleased with it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> Thanks you homies !
> 
> Finally, i've didn't go the cragar route, just some 1109
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i like the impala it looks good to me


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the props homies !! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 28 2010, 10:13 AM~16749334
> *
> Where did you get that cool Plaque in the Backwindow ???
> *


A friend of mine make them for me , he did also the club plaques for my kustoms...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats really good!! :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> > Thanks you homies !
> >
> > Finally, i've didn't go the cragar route, just some 1109
> >
> > ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is just bad ass bro!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That Impala is soooo nice man.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 28 2010, 08:33 AM~16748860
> *Thanks you homies !
> 
> Finally, i've didn't go the cragar route, just some 1109
> ...



that mufuka turned out tight  I LIKE THAT :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice and clean as always great work zed


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2010, 10:06 PM~16755667
> *DAMM ZED THAT 63 IS BAD ASS ALWAYS GREAT WORK
> *



CLEAN WORK !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow:  :wow: 

man that tre is dope


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you for the nice comments homies ! :biggrin: 

here are two bodies i've painted, with patterns i really love !  

the first one is a 62 catalina for a customer . the car *had* to be grey with an orange roof...

Hosted on Fotki

the other one is a 64 Impala for myself  i call it "_$100 dollar bill ya'll_", will probably doing the body red or pink :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki

I've got plan to redo _Bitch please _with that cleaner type of patterns ! :biggrin: 

hope you like it !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 16 2010, 03:06 PM~17504304
> *thank you for the nice comments homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> here are two bodies i've painted, with patterns i really love !
> ...



Both great


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 16 2010, 09:06 AM~17504304
> *thank you for the nice comments homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> here are two bodies i've painted, with patterns i really love !
> ...





:biggrin: these look real good brother, keep um comein


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Always beautiful work in here Zed!  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on both of those!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks a lot homies


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

I've forgot to post pics of that chicken, for a customer too :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice patterns i like the grey with red roof its diff but looks good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 16 2010, 06:06 AM~17504304
> *thank you for the nice comments homies !  :biggrin:
> 
> here are two bodies i've painted, with patterns i really love !
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 17 2010, 12:50 AM~17512340
> *I've forgot to post pics of that chicken, for a customer too  :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im not a big far of that year thunderbird, but that shit looks just awe-mazing... :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you homies :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

Ho zed

what for à Kind of clear Coats do you use ? Your Cars Are very shini do you polish?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 19 2010, 10:46 AM~17540221
> *Ho zed
> 
> what for à Kind of clear Coats do you use ? Your Cars Are very shini do you polish?
> *


It's a french brand, but it's done by duplicolor . i polish my cars , but this one is not polished now


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 16 2010, 11:50 PM~17512340
> *I've forgot to post pics of that chicken, for a customer too  :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...




:wow: fuck-in-sex-cy! :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki

NICE!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 17 2010, 01:50 AM~17512340
> *I've forgot to post pics of that chicken, for a customer too  :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 17 2010, 12:50 AM~17512340
> *I've forgot to post pics of that chicken, for a customer too  :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...


Nice job Zed. I like your garage prop too.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man I must have favorited 30 or more of your videos on the tube.
Including the model slide show's with the classical music... that fuckin sinister looking
smiley face gets more of my attention than my own builds.... :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 13 2010, 10:50 AM~17774142
> *Man I must have favorited 30 or more of your videos on the tube.
> Including the model slide show's with the classical music...  that fuckin sinister looking
> smiley face gets more of my attention than my own builds.... :biggrin:
> *



huh ?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 17 2010, 12:50 AM~17512340
> *I've forgot to post pics of that chicken, for a customer too  :biggrin:
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...



VERY NICE ZED !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 11 2009, 04:42 PM~15950273
> *thanks for the props homies !
> 
> Lisa is done !
> ...


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you homies !  

The catalina is done, reading to be shipped to his owner ! 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

And my Sixfo now is pink ! :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

As always, nice work in here!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:28 AM~17873105
> *x2
> *



X3!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

x-4


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet builds.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jun 23 2010, 11:26 PM~17872698
> *Thank you homies !
> 
> The catalina is done, reading to be shipped to his owner !
> ...





Beautiful work Zed!!! :wow: :0


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks you homies !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

My sixfo now is called "let's get it on", a 70's song that will work better with the look... i think ! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jun 25 2010, 09:32 AM~17884828
> *My sixfo now is called "let's get it on", a 70's song that will work better with the look... i think !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GOOD ONE


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

it takes me some time to find some patterns that could work with the ones on the roof , and the ones on the side , and i think i did it well  


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

now, i had to had some patterns on the sides :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work love them paint jobs


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SICK BRO!! ALWAYS SOME CLEAN WORK IN HERE. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean 64 those patterns are sick homie, keep them pics coming


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking Build ZED


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 22 2010, 06:53 AM~18109812
> *it takes me some time to find some patterns that could work with the ones on the roof , and the ones on the side , and i think i did it well
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...


Sweet !!!!!!!

thats some real kool work there homie !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn ! it's been a long time ! :wow: 

thanks for the props homies :biggrin: 

still want to give "let's get it on" a 70's look, so i've searched for a grill bar that should work in the part box, and... find one that did the trick ! :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki 

Hosted on Fotki

I don't know what you think, but i like it  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki
[/quote]
i like it alot i think it looks great..how about some pics og the whole car cause that thing is lookin bad ass!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 22 2010, 06:53 AM~18109812
> *it takes me some time to find some patterns that could work with the ones on the roof , and the ones on the side , and i think i did it well
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...


 :0 

clean!!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

i like it gives it an old school feel... cast it...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That grille looks great Zed!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18784802
> *Damn ! it's been a long time !  :wow:
> 
> thanks for the props homies  :biggrin:
> ...


BACK WHEN I WAS A KID, IT WAS COMMON PRACTICE TO TAKE THE WHOLE 
58 GRILL, AND PUT IT ON THE FRONT OF A 64 GRILL. EVAN THOUGH IN THIS PICTURE THE BARS DONT COVER THE LIGHTS? IT STILL BRINGS BACK MEMORIES


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great job Zed! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

x2


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

definitely loving that grill man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 12 2010, 12:16 PM~18790808
> *definitely loving that grill man
> *


X2 !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies :biggrin: 

i wasn't so pleased with the paint on my six fo, so i striped it, and my green tre wasn't really to my taste either, so i striped it too ! 




and since i haven't mauled some plastic for a long time, i thought it was time to wack a 41 linc and a dark force snap kit to do a fastback 41 linc


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can dig it!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 3 2010, 02:33 AM~19225918
> *Thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> i wasn't so pleased with the paint on my six fo, so i striped it, and my green tre wasn't really to my taste either, so i striped it too !
> ...


 :0 :wow: always great workin here ..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good in here Always.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the words homies !  

Back to that Fuckin Linc fastback 

t's been a long time since i've wacked anything ! :biggrin: i've spend the last months or years painting panels... it was cool, but i had to cut something, just to be sure i still can do it  

so i took a 41 continental, and the Black force kits . This last one is ugly as hell, but was bought just for that project years ago... i needed it's roof :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki

It's just a question of try and fit : first, cut the roof of the Linc, then cut the roof...

Hosted on Fotki

Then, cross your finger, close your eyes, and let the force be with you ! lol! 

Hosted on Fotki

The rear is almost there ..

Hosted on Fotki

but the front is way too short !!! 

Hosted on Fotki

Not that bad, because i wanted a chopped look, so i made some pie cut to subside the roof and voila the overall shape is done ! 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

ok, now i have to fill all those pie cuts, but that profile is killer to me !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that thing is gonna be insane


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 11 2010, 11:29 AM~18784802
> *Damn ! it's been a long time !  :wow:
> 
> thanks for the props homies  :biggrin:
> ...


need the small rectangle headlights too now :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jun 23 2010, 11:26 PM~17872698
> *Thank you homies !
> 
> The catalina is done, reading to be shipped to his owner !
> ...



Bad ass Cat!! always very clean work in here!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2010, 01:12 AM~19250784
> *need the small rectangle headlights too now  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking the same thing ! :biggrin: but i still need to find those mofo !!! :angry:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

today update : filling those huge pie cuts :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Now, reshaping the side windows


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 7 2010, 10:30 PM~19270283
> *I was thinking the same thing !  :biggrin: but i still need to find those mofo !!!  :angry:
> *


amt 80 monte carlo....


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 8 2010, 01:32 AM~19270289
> *today update : filling those huge pie cuts  :biggrin:
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


Where did you find the body and roof ?


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

DAMN YOU HAVE SOME NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 8 2010, 01:32 AM~19270289
> *today update : filling those huge pie cuts  :biggrin:
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


*DAM BAD ASS HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 01:35 AM~19270302
> *amt 80 monte carlo....
> *


good one ! :biggrin: they fit ! thanks Bro !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Dec 8 2010, 02:34 PM~19274173
> *Where did you find the body and roof ?
> *


The body is Monogram's 41 lincoln continental, and the roof is from an Amt snap called black force, supposed to be a kinda 38 ford ... the bodies and the cuts can be seen on previous page


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08+Dec 8 2010, 04:48 PM~19275610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot homies :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 8 2010, 03:32 AM~19270289
> *today update : filling those huge pie cuts  :biggrin:
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT KINDA PAINT YOU THROW ON THIS!! THIS IS ANOTHER THREAD ILL NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKING INTO!! GREAT WORK IN HERE..


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 09:45 AM~19282724
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT KINDA PAINT YOU THROW ON THIS!! THIS IS ANOTHER THREAD ILL NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKING INTO!! GREAT WORK IN HERE..
> *


monochromatic for that bitch , but i will spray wild paint sheme on some other stuff soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 01:35 AM~19270302
> *amt 80 monte carlo....
> *


any of you homies can help ? i'm searching for pics of radically altered six fo rear end :biggrin: i've already have some pics of front ends with square headlites, and twisted grille bars, but not the rear  i've got some ideas from myself, but i'm new to the game , and would like to see what had really been done in the 70's ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good zed! keep pics coming homie! :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

today update : filling those huge pie cuts :biggrin: 

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Now, reshaping the side windows 
[/quote]
SICK WORK AS ALWAYS BRO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

niiice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that thing is SICK man, awesome work on that roof. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies ! :biggrin: 

i was wacking plastic because weather was too cold to paint... but the wife allowed me to paint in the kitchen ! ........for real, no kidding!  

so i had to put that bad linc apart, and take an Impala roof to pattern  

so here it is  

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

still some flaws, but i'm happy with it anyway ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  









Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot homies ! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass roof, bro.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sick work homie


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks homies :biggrin: 

a little update on Bitch Please II

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

love the new patterns!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 15 2011, 04:32 AM~19603358
> *thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> a little update on Bitch Please II
> ...


Wow ! That is beaUUUtiful !!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great Job AGAIN Zed...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 15 2011, 02:32 AM~19603358
> *thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> a little update on Bitch Please II
> ...


thats nice as hell looks like a church window on top lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 15 2011, 02:32 AM~19603358
> *thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> a little update on Bitch Please II
> ...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 11 2009, 01:42 PM~15950273
> *thanks for the props homies !
> 
> Lisa is done !
> ...


just picked up the latest issue of *traditional ROD & KULTURE illustrated* magazine issue #24 and saw this gem featured inside, as well as a few other scale custom creations. The Artist Feature section starting on page 22 

check it out !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 15 2011, 05:32 AM~19603358
> *thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> a little update on Bitch Please II
> ...




:wow: nice paint work!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 3 2010, 01:33 AM~19225918
> *Thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> i wasn't so pleased with the paint on my six fo, so i striped it, and my green tre wasn't really to my taste either, so i striped it too !
> ...



Just notice that loc-tite super glue. How good is it ??


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Jan 15 2011, 03:27 AM~19603432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ! Yes, something is wrong, i guess it's the blue and the stripes in the center... anyways i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 3 2011, 08:39 PM~19782014
> *just picked up the latest issue of traditional ROD & KULTURE illustrated magazine issue #24 and saw this gem featured inside, as well as a few other scale custom creations. The Artist Feature section starting on page 22
> 
> check it out !
> *


thanks ! i'm still waiting for my copy !! the more i read about the article, the more i wanna have it in my hands ! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 4 2011, 08:58 AM~19786234
> *Just notice that loc-tite super glue. How good is it ??
> *


i don't want any other brand !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 15 2011, 12:32 PM~19603358
> *thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> a little update on Bitch Please II
> ...


Wow thats great looking ride bro! :0


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 5 2011, 05:30 AM~19793705
> *thanks ! i'm still waiting for my copy !! the more i read about the article, the more i wanna have it in my hands !  :biggrin:
> *


they aren't stocked in every store around here, but are in a few. I bought two issues because they don't sit on the shelf very long :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

great work bro! cant wait to see more


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Feb 5 2011, 10:29 AM~19794558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 6 2011, 12:02 PM~19801352
> *they aren't stocked in every store around here, but are in a few. I bought two issues because they don't sit on the shelf very long  :biggrin:
> *


They're fuckin scarse in france ! :biggrin: I'm waiting for my contributor issue ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

congrats misure artista! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

time for pics of the finished ride... 


Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

hope ya like it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice ZED ! i like it ! I want to see more of your drive way dio !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Zed said:


> time for pics of the finished ride...
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


looks great bro, i really dig it and i like the drive way and garage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that 63 is niceeee


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice ZED


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean ride Zed just all original! like its supposed to be!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks homies ! glad you like it ! 

the diorama is not my work , i've bought it from a friend to make my pics ! 

here it is (old pic )


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

hi homies , i'm back at kustoms and wild panel paint job ! 

My latest is a Bad 49 Merc 

Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]

Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]
Hosted on Fotki[/URL]


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fkn nice


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Merc looks sick. Clean build.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

merc looks prefect !!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sick work homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work, got 2 mercs im workin on @ the moment


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

BAD ASS RIDE!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

nice work bro,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

nice custom work man!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

real cleeen sick work....:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice cars but i feeling thats house where can I buy one 





Zed said:


> thanks homies ! glad you like it !
> 
> the diorama is not my work , i've bought it from a friend to make my pics !
> 
> here it is (old pic )


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Those Mercs build up nice and the "Zed" paint job puts it over the top. Your paint jobs are always period correct. Nice work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

oldskool 67 said:


> Those Mercs build up nice and the "Zed" paint job puts it over the top. Your paint jobs are always period correct. Nice work!


X-2!!! :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Zed said:


> hi homies , i'm back at kustoms and wild panel paint job !
> 
> My latest is a Bad 49 Merc
> 
> ...


the merc is sick homie! badass paint job!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*The merc is sick man.Great attention to detail Zed...!!*


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Zed said:


> hi homies , i'm back at kustoms and wild panel paint job !
> 
> My latest is a Bad 49 Merc
> 
> ...



Merc come out nice Zed.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Super clean as always zed :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

zed that merc is bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Merc looks killer. good to see you posting again ZED


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Excelent Work Zed!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot homies ! glad you like that bitch


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zed, king of the led sleds !










Beautiful work bro !


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey I thought this was a model site not what's chillin in your drive way? Jk that is some sweet a$$ work for sure! Must see more!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks again homies ! 

here is my latest : a six two bel air ... when i hear "bel air" i'm thinking "chevy" but i'm thinking "prince of bel air" too,lol! so i named it "summertime" the first hit of will smith when he was known as the fresh prince 


Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Zed said:


> Thanks again homies !
> 
> here is my latest : a six two bel air ... when i hear "bel air" i'm thinking "chevy" but i'm thinking "prince of bel air" too,lol! so i named it "summertime" the first hit of will smith when he was known as the fresh prince
> 
> ...




Love it! so nice and super clean!!!!It's tight!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that bubble top came out sick


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dayum that six two looks clean. Killer build ZED


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome builds and great style. Man i love the diorama how do you do the power lines and sky in the background are you doing pics out side?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Another great build. Please keep them coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That's too sick!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Summertime is a thing of beauty Zed. 

but hey, you forgot "Parent's Just Don't Understand"! that's the album that the Fresh Prince on the map


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Zed said:


> Thanks again homies !
> 
> here is my latest : a six two bel air ... when i hear "bel air" i'm thinking "chevy" but i'm thinking "prince of bel air" too,lol! so i named it "summertime" the first hit of will smith when he was known as the fresh prince
> 
> ...


:shocked:hella clean!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW ! Beyond clean ! That'll make the 1:1 bel-Air's JEALOUS !


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Zed, king of the led sleds !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks homies ! means a lot !! 

Some of you may remember Badillac my 58 caddy 

Hosted on Fotki

and some of you my remember they asked for a resin copy of it ...i've tried, and i've failed ! :dunno: So finally i've send my master to one of the major and cheaper resin caster in the US for you to enjoy, and now Badillac is available from Jimmy Flintstone !!! item NB240 

i just can't wait to see your own versions


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

bad ass work bro i love the 62 belair


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com/onlinestore/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=688


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

It's been a fuckin long time homies ...:biggrin:

here is may latest panel paint job ... a tribute to king Larry


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Very kool lookin man. I love your stuff, I already love this too.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:wow!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Zed said:


> It's been a fuckin long time homies ...:biggrin:
> 
> here is may latest panel paint job ... a tribute to king Larry
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Zed said:


> hi homies , i'm back at kustoms and wild panel paint job !
> 
> My latest is a Bad 49 Merc
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:I likes!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Zed said:


> Thanks again homies !
> 
> here is my latest : a six two bel air ... when i hear "bel air" i'm thinking "chevy" but i'm thinking "prince of bel air" too,lol! so i named it "summertime" the first hit of will smith when he was known as the fresh prince
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-flight work as always up in here!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Zed, "King of the Sleds" !!!!!!! That Bird is so sick ! As are all of your builds ! 

If you don't mind me asking, what kolor did you use for the body of the '62 Bel Air ?*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

killer paint jobs Zed, love how you put down them patterns as always homie!:thumbsup:


----------

